# New phone aaaarrrgggghhh!



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Right I'm after a new mobile but with the 0000's of phones around I can't decide, I'm not a iPhone fan tho, any other suggestions?


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

iPhone.

(you'd probably be a fan if you owned one)

Or the Samsung Galaxy S3, released next week would be a good shout also.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S2 is a good phone.

IIRC was phone of the year.

Paula


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I loathed the iphone , My wife had one , I bought my daughter one , I'd said i'd never own one 


Then ..................................... I got one and I have to be honest I'm converted 

Failing that the S3


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

What phone have you got currently?

What are your priorities for it?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

l've got the s11 and it's brill so it's safe to assume the s111 will be even better


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

You cant go wrong with this ...
1.Your battery goes for at least one week.

2. value for money

3. and you can use it as a brick if someone want a fight


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

spiros said:


>


Aww, that was my first phone :thumb: Never went wrong!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

HTC or IPHONE,thats all,jobs done:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

see htc have stopped you removing the battery or upgrading the memory which has peed me off, all depends on size of the phone if you dont mind it being quite big s3 want a smaller phone then iphone


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

iPhone 5 WILL have a bigger than current size screen. Not sure if it will trump the other new ones but the market wants bigger than 3.5" screen.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

I've had all the iPhones, and HTC desire and i recently tried the new Note.

Android was seriously **** and a pain in the ****.

Went back to iPhone, everything works.. first time. happy.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

if your not an iphone fan it has to be the Galaxy S3


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S2 is brilliant and cheap - or else wait a few more day and get the Galagy S3 bigger and better!


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

personally i'd get the galaxy s3. the s2 was voted the best phone last year and the s3 is going to be even better


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I hate my iPhone. I was a htc fan and love android but the build quality isn't quite what it was a couple of years ago. Not sure what I'll get but it will be android based again whatever, apple can't touch it IMO


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

carbonangel said:


> Android was seriously **** and a pain in the ****.


In what way?


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> In what way?


The device it's self was brilliant, screen was fantastic etc

But Android is just poor, unpolished, diluted software to get it on as many devices as possible.

Poor text messaging and predictive txt, swipe keyboard hardly works, it took me 4 attempts to download an app because the previous 3 didn't work, no process for testing apps allowed onto the google store just a free for all so poor end user experience.

Slow for accessing memory cards and always corrupting them, having to use application killer apps just to free up memory and extend battery life.

Forgetting wireless networks and passwords willy nilly, having to Root a device just so you can take a screenshot on the phone.

The list really does go on, that isn't apple fanb0ism its what i found from actually owning the device, unfortunately for android iOS just works and is what i look for in a phone, i want it to work, i don't want to edit and code and install apps and **** about just to use it.


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

If your buying one now? Lumia 900! you can get the phone free £36 a month, £200 headphones free and £50 of free apps as well! Got an iphone at the minute but im upgrading to it asap!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

carbonangel said:


> The device it's self was brilliant, screen was fantastic etc
> 
> But Android is just poor, unpolished, diluted software to get it on as many devices as possible.
> 
> ...


You must have been unlucky. I've never heard any of those problems.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> You must have been unlucky. I've never heard any of those problems.


I thought so when i had the desire.

Until i bought the Samsung note which is a new phone and it was exactly the same.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Lumia is a good shout


iPhone for me


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

This:









Costs £3.95 from CarPhone warehouse, solid as a brick (I know because I drop mine all the time just to prove a point :lol
Bargain
:thumb:

Unless you want someething which has more than 3 different backgrounds, and plays music, and can surf the internet, and ...... etc.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

carbonangel said:


> I thought so when i had the desire.
> 
> Until i bought the Samsung note which is a new phone and it was exactly the same.


I used to have the Desire - screenshots could be taken with the power button, still using the SD card now in my new phone, wireless always works, never had a problem with apps, battery lasts 2-3 days 

I think if half of those problems occurred, people wouldn't be using Android devices.


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

carbonangel said:


> I thought so when i had the desire.
> 
> Until i bought the Samsung note which is a new phone and it was exactly the same.


I would love to know these problems? Android is 2nd best in my eyes, only to windows phone.

I dont know how you have even encountered these problems. and the galexy note? Did you try to buy the biggest phone possible? lol


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have the Sony Xperia S and I think its superb, it has a 12mp camera and 32G storage, Android and is more powerfull than the S2. Contracts are at a great price for this phone, just have a look and play and I will be surprised if you dont like it. I moved up from a Nokia N97 mini so this is my first full touch screen phone and considering my fingers are like Walls finest I can text ok.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

carbonangel said:


> I thought so when i had the desire.
> 
> Until i bought the Samsung note which is a new phone and it was exactly the same.


If it is exactly the same then you really are unlucky, I have two android phones and none of the symptoms you describe, I also have anipod touch and it didn't inspire me to get an iphone , one thing for sure the ip5 will be playing catchup with units already on the market.


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Prioritys are fast processor, nothing toooo big, the galaxy note I find rediculosly big. I've had I phones before and I don't like the way they restrict you with apps etc unless you jailbreak it, was looking at the htc one s or x? Anyone got any words of wisdom?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If you want something different (and it just works) - Nokia Lumia 800
And it's not an iPhone!


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies so far, been looking at the samsung s3, looks like it will be a cracker, might wait for that now.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

mayhem85 said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far, been looking at the samsung s3, looks like it will be a cracker, might wait for that now.


Im sure it will be however I find my SGS2 excellent and about at the limit for size in that I can put it in my pocket which you couldnt really do with the SGS3 if that matters of course. I was considering an HTC but CS sories from folks that had an issue with them put me off again they may have sorted those issues now though. If you can wait maybe see how the iPhone 5 shapes up if contact prices dont concern you before deciding.


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

tosh said:


> If you want something different (and it just works) - Nokia Lumia 800
> And it's not an iPhone!


Luma 900, free on contract, free headphones and £50 of free apps? thats a better deal than the 800!


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Jordy Kuga said:


> Luma 900, free on contract, free headphones and £50 of free apps? thats a better deal than the 800!


im not really a fan of the nokia layout, has anyone tried that google nexus phone? ive just seen a family member with it and it looks really smart but dont know much about it?


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I've just tonight gone back to an iPhone 4s after 3-4 weeks with a htc one x.

The phone itself is stunning, screen quality, build and feel blew me away but I'm sick of the constant bugs and updates with the android sw.

I've had 4 updates in this time and the prior sw felt perfect but the current sw is destroying my battery. Android os is zapping it all and I just don't have the patience to mess around to get it working properly. It should be tested properly before they release it like apple do.

I also have issues with it not hunting for a signal after its been without for a while which seems another radio sw issue awaiting a fix.

It's so close to being great but its no iPhone.

Oh and typing and predictive correction is an absolute ball ache compared to the iPhone :lol:

Gonna miss that screen though...


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

So many apple haters 

iPhone is the best 
Does what it says on the tin 
Quality and is still what everyone really wants 
iPhone 5 with the bigger screen will sort out the competitors 

iPhone 

Every thing else is just a wannabe 


Flame suit on :devil:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

greenwagon said:


> So many apple haters
> 
> iPhone is the best
> Does what it says on the tin
> ...


Ill jump in that suit with you, because as much as people like to hate apple, unfortunately the above is the truth..


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

mayhem85 said:


> im not really a fan of the nokia layout, has anyone tried that google nexus phone? ive just seen a family member with it and it looks really smart but dont know much about it?


i've got a Galaxy nexus. what about it do you want to know?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

greenwagon said:


> So many apple haters
> 
> iPhone is the best
> Does what it says on the tin
> ...


If its going to make the phone bigger, I'd rather do without a bigger screen. iPhone screen is more than ample, but I've got my iPad if I think I need more screen.

Or maybe it's a ploy but the testicular cancer groups to get mobiles out of trouser pockets :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

greenwagon said:


> So many apple haters
> 
> iPhone is the best
> Does what it says on the tin
> ...


It's not that anybody is a hater , it seems some apple owners are rather insecure about their purchase, the best handset is the one that meets the users requirements, doesn't matter on the brand model etc, the mere fact they are possibly going for a larger screen when the competiton has larger screen models suggests it is apple playing catch up, it will be interesting to see how the IP5 differs from the already available Sony xperia s.
Or if they include an FM radio, yes we all know there is tune in app, but then there are those that already whine about data usage, that is not having choice is it?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Apple should stick with the same screen size IMO, it's perfect


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> Apple should stick with the same screen size IMO, it's perfect


If Apple gave the IP5 a 4.8", would you buy it?
Or would you get another manufacturer cos you don't want a bigger screen.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

alipman said:


> If Apple gave the IP5 a 4.8", would you buy it?
> Or would you get another manufacturer cos you don't want a bigger screen.


That is the thing, some users don't relish forever increasing screen sizes, 3.5 -4" max is ample, the the current growth rate tablets will be the handset size in years to come.
If the ip5 has more than a 4" screen and the form factor changes then it would be in direct competition with currently available handsets as it would lose part of it's uniqueness, as some buyers feel more is better then anything with a larger screen is automatically better, and those that purchase handsets outright would have to question what the extra premium is for? M|y xperia ray does all the ip4 does and more but was the only handset that met my needs without a large screen and had a 12key keyboard available.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

The bigger screen size won't make me buy it on that fact alone, it needs to revolutionary to make me commit to buying it


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have just got a Samsung Galaxy Note in white. Yes, it's a big phone but definately the best phone I have ever owned.

The screen is stunning and it's lightening quick!! I have to admit Android can be a bit buggy and slow sometimes, but that doesn't bother me. I love the iphone but I prefer Samsung Touchwiz/Android interface.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

alipman said:


> If Apple gave the IP5 a 4.8", would you buy it?
> Or would you get another manufacturer cos you don't want a bigger screen.


Coming from a iP4, I'd seriously consider Just upgrading to a large capacity iP4S if it looked like the we're going to change the lineup as they have and make the small capacity 4S the "entry level" handset.

That being said, I'm not completely against a larger handset, I just don't see it as being necessary. Seems the marketing & geeks tend to prevail over common sense.


----------



## skip_ATR (Nov 9, 2010)

MatrixGuy said:


> I have just got a Samsung Galaxy Note in white. Yes, it's a big phone but definately the best phone I have ever owned.
> 
> The screen is stunning and it's lightening quick!! I have to admit Android can be a bit buggy and slow sometimes, but that doesn't bother me. I love the iphone but I prefer Samsung Touchwiz/Android interface.


I plumped for the galaxy note this week - yes its big but now all other phones just seem too small - why compromise  i am in love with it


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

skip_ATR said:


> I plumped for the galaxy note this week - yes its big but now all other phones just seem too small - why compromise  i am in love with it


Thats exactly what I think now. Lol. My friend has a galaxy 2 and i think its small now.


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

The galaxy note is tooo big for me, I'm not a iPhone hater I think there is too much unnessesary stuff on it, the way you have to use iTunes for everything frustrates me. I like the s2 but think it looks a bit 'cheap', just wondering if the nexus has any common flaws. The htc one x is a great looker, but seems like it still needs some tweaking. So I'm thinking either the s3 or the nexus ?:wall:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Nexus is great. My partner has one and hasn't any complaints about it.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

the nexus phone is great. my only gripe with it is that you can't expand the memory with an SD card, but apart from that i can't fault it.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

No mention of Blackberry in this thread... Just as well with them focusing on the enterprise side of the business from now on.

Personally i didnt get on with Android at all, slow screen response, poor build quality on HTC, crap predictive text... (It tried to replace a normal word, (which i cant remember now) with the word 'Klingon!. Why is Klingon even in their dictionary?)

Which leaves windows phones.... i guess.

To be honest I would say go for an iPhone, but i know its not an option. until 2 months ago i was an apple hater, but i really cant fault any of their kit. its brilliant imo.


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Crumbs, How behind the times am i???? My phone rings, i answer it, I make calls and take reasonable pics when i need them. Nokia c2-01. and for work i have this
http://www.siliconrepublic.com/digital-life/item/19720-reviewed-jcb-tradesman

Dont have to worry about water, dust, paint, dropping it. Win win. Hard to believe im a 38 year old that used work in the mobile phone business


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Dixondmn said:


> No mention of Blackberry in this thread... Just as well with them focusing on the enterprise side of the business from now on.
> 
> Personally i didnt get on with Android at all, slow screen response, poor build quality on HTC, crap predictive text... (It tried to replace a normal word, (which i cant remember now) with the word 'Klingon!. Why is Klingon even in their dictionary?)
> 
> ...


Ive had a blackberry and a old style windows phone, both wernt for me, well guys i think im going to try the nexus, after a bit of research it looks like a winner to me thanks to everyone that has commented so far, i appreciate it.


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

The Galaxy S2 can be had cheaply now, its last years phone, but only beaten now by the imminent release of the S3 and _maybe_ the One X.. Its just extremely smooth. Being a year old its now got very well sorted and mature software.
The Nexus is nice enough, but plain vanilla Android is a bit.. stark on features shall we say. The CPU is also no match for the S2 and although higher resolution the screen isnt as good.


----------

